# Nhà thầu chuyên thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần giá rẻ tại quận 9



## lanthanhhaichau (19/4/22)

Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần hay giấu trần là điều mà hiện nay nhiều người quan tâm, bởi lẽ đây là 2 sản phẩm được khách hàng lựa chọn nhiều nhất bởi vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ cao, nhờ vào kiểu cách thiết kế đặc biệt của mình mà đều được khách hàng yêu thích.



Và 2 dòng máy này cũng thường được đặt lên bàn cân so sánh, vậy "Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần hay giấu trần thì tốt hơn?" Hãy cùng Thanh Hải Châu đi tìm câu trả lời qua bài viết sau nhé.



1. Đặc điểm chung của 2 dòng máy
Cả máy lạnh âm trần và máy lạnh giấu trần đều có dàn lạnh được lắp trên trần nhà và giấu hoàn toàn trong trần nhà, đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cao và tiết kiệm không gian, khả năng làm mát nhanh và rộng khắp phòng. Thường được lắp đặt ở nhà ở, biệt thự, văn phòng, công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn, showroom,... đều là những nơi cần sự thẩm mỹ.



2. Đặc điểm riêng của từng dòng.
a, Về kiểu cách dàn lạnh.

- Máy lạnh âm trần có kiểu dáng mặt nạ vuông kích thước đồng nhất 950*950mm với 4 hướng thổi hoặc thổi gió 360 độ (như của Daikin, Nagakawa), với khả năng làm mát nhanh, phủ rộng đều các hướng hơn.







- Máy lạnh giấu trần thì tuỳ theo yêu cầu của khách hàng mà lựa chọn loại mặt nạ miệng gió phù hợp (kiểu dáng dàn lạnh là do bạn lựa chọn), cửa gió bố trí linh hoạt hơn đồng nghĩa với việc làm lạnh nhanh hơn, mang lại sự thoải mái dễ chịu nhanh nhất.



[IMG]



b, Về chất lượng làm mát.

- Máy lạnh âm trần cassette là dòng thổi trực tiếp qua 4 hướng hoặc 8 hướng thổi nên hơi lạnh sẽ mạnh mẽ hơn, khả năng điều hòa không khí sẽ tốt và nhanh hơn.

- Máy lạnh giấu trần là dòng thổi gián tiếp hệ thống ống gió nên hơi lạnh mà sản phẩm mang đến sẽ dịu dàng, nhẹ nhàng chứ không gắt như các loại thổi trực tiếp.



c, Về giá cả và chi phí thi công.

- Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có công suất từ 1.5 HP - 6.5 HP, giá dao động từ 16.600.000đ - 53.500.000đ tùy từng hãng. Xem TẠI ĐÂY.

- Máy lạnh giấu trần có có công suất từ 1.0 HP - 20 HP, giá dao động từ 11.400.000đ - 137.950.000đ tùy từng hãng. Xem TẠI ĐÂY.

⇒ Máy lạnh âm trần nối có chi phí lắp đặt cao hơn máy lạnh âm trần vì khi thi công máy lạnh giấu trần phải gắn thêm 1 hệ thống ống gió máy lạnh.



d, Về không gian phù hợp.

Cả 2 dòng máy này đều giúp tiết kiệm diện tích tối đa và tận dụng những không gian thừa trên trần nhà để lắp đặt, bên cạnh đó còn mang lại vẻ thẩm mỹ cho từng kiến trúc nội thất.

- Nếu không gian rộng, tường có nhiều chi tiết trang trí hoặc lắp đặt nhiều vật dụng như giá, kệ... bạn chọn máy lạnh âm trần để tăng khả năng khuếch tán hơi lạnh cho căn phòng: nhà ở, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, cửa hàng, khách sạn,...



[IMG]



- Với trần nhiều chi tiết tiết trang trí, máy lạnh giấu trần sẽ là sự lựa chọn phù hợp, cộng thêm công suất trải dài từ 1.0 HP - 20 HP cũng là điểm cộng giúp cho sản phẩm phù hợp cho mọi không gian từ phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc,... nhỏ bé đến nhà xưởng, kho hàng rộng lớn,…



[IMG]



3. Trả lời câu hỏi "Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần hay giấu trần thì tốt hơn?"
Vì mỗi sản phẩm sẽ có những đặc điểm riêng nên không thể nói sản phẩm nào tốt hơn, tùy vào sở thích, khả năng kinh tế và đặc điểm của từng không gian mà bạn lựa chọn loại máy lạnh phù hợp nhất.

- Nếu ưa thích sự sang trọng bậc nhất, không ngại chi phí bỏ ra nhiều hơn thì chọn máy lạnh giấu trần.

- Nếu thích thẩm mỹ mà giá cả vừa phải thì chọn máy lạnh âm trần.

Có thể liên hệ HOTLINE 0911260247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn chi tiết và nhanh nhất cho bạn (tư vấn miễn phí 24/7).



+++ TIN NÊN ĐỌC: Chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió có thực sự mắc?



4. Đại lý bán và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần + giấu trần giá rẻ miền Nam.
- Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đại lý ủy quyền của tất cả các hãng máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh giấu trần nổi tiếng hiện nay. Hàng nhập trực tiếp từ hãng, không qua trung gian nên khi đến với Thanh Hải Châu bạn sẽ sỡ hữu ngay một sản phẩm chất lượng mà giá cực tốt hơn so với những đơn vị khác trên thị trường. Cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, đầy đủ nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 này hãng sẽ xuất chứng nhận CO – CQ.

- Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn có đội ngũ thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần và máy lạnh âm trần hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề, cùng sự tận tâm, nhiệt huyết, cẩn trọng, tỉ mỉ trong công việc, từ khâu khảo sát - báo giá trọn gói và ước tính kinh phí đến khâu lắp đặt đều chuẩn nhất cho chủ công trình/nhà đầu tư.



+++ TIN LIÊN QUAN: Chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần giá ưu đãi nhất



[IMG]

Cẩn trọng và tỉ mỉ thi công đường ống đồng cho máy ở công đoạn xây thô



+++ Tham khảo 1 vài công trình nổi bật:

- Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà xưởng sắt thép Bình Dương

- Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng và showroom trưng bày

- Lắp điều hòa giấu trần cho biệt thự tại Bình Dương

- Thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần cho nhà phố tại Quận 10



Khách hàng cần đặt mua và tư vấn sản phẩm máy lạnh phù hợp từng diện tích sử dụng với giá ưu đãi theo số lượng vào từng thời điểm. Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhiệt tình và nhanh nhất :

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...at-may-lanh-am-tran-hay-giau-tran-thi-tot-hon


----------

